# Sassafras wood



## uncle mo (Sep 30, 2012)

has any one ever used sassafras wood in their smokers. i have some and i  am not sure what to do with it


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=sassafras+wood


----------



## gmoney99 (May 22, 2013)

i have a cousin that has been using this wood forever, and he swears by it..i have never tried it but i plan to real soon...will keep you posted


----------

